# Altersbeschränkung von WAR



## NaLoX (1. Oktober 2007)

Weiß einer am wie vielen Jahren Warhammer online ist?


----------



## mazze3333 (1. Oktober 2007)

12??ß


----------



## Wolfger (1. Oktober 2007)

NaLoX schrieb:


> Weiß einer am wie vielen Jahren Warhammer online ist?


Hä?
Wenn ich das lese, hoffe ich mal, dass man mindestens 21 sein und Abitur haben muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (1. Oktober 2007)

hmm, yo recht hast du >_>   Am besten so'ne Aufforderung, einmal den Paß aufs Faxgerät legen, aber dann kommt ja wieder keine Kohle rein....

so far

Thug


----------



## Belaiar (1. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist egal ab welchem Alter das spiel ist kan auch ab 6 Jahren sein hauptsache das miteinanderstimmt
wie zb. in Herr der Ringe Online das spiel ist nit gut aber die Cummuniti ist Nummer 1

mfg Gurwar


----------



## alexander912 (1. Oktober 2007)

wäre für 12 und dann wirklich ne Community wie in HDRO, dann macht das spielen auch richtig spaß

mfg
Alex das Schnitzel


----------



## BloodyEyes (1. Oktober 2007)

18, bitte 18.


----------



## Korbî (1. Oktober 2007)

Amerika wirds ab 18 sein bei uns erst gar nich erlaubt xD
haha man bin ich witzig :>


----------



## Jonar (1. Oktober 2007)

NaLoX schrieb:


> Weiß einer am wie vielen Jahren Warhammer online ist?



ich finde wird bei uns ab 16 sein. in Amerika ab 13 weil es die Gewalt fördert und die Amerikaner sowas tolerieren. 

z. B. gibt es 14 Jährige Counterstrike pros.

Eine Überlegung wert oder???


----------



## Jqe (1. Oktober 2007)

Lazt meiner erfahrung ist das ******egal ich kenne 8järige die css spielen oder wie die abkürzung auch immer is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (1. Oktober 2007)

Und was hat n Ego-Shooter wie Counterstrike mit einem MMORPG wie Warhammer Online zu tun?


----------



## Jqe (1. Oktober 2007)

nix aber es geht darum, dass keiner sich an die alterbergränzung hält


----------



## der-black (1. Oktober 2007)

hoffentlich ab 18 und mit personalausweis kontrolle oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wär mir am liebsten


----------



## Keltus (1. Oktober 2007)

Genau, dann muss man die dreckigen Witze nicht erklären!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Oktober 2007)

18 wär natürlich nice aber glaub kaum das die Entwickler auf die ganzen Kiddys verzichten wollen immerhin bringen die ja alle Kohle ins Haus.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Oktober 2007)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 18 wär natürlich nice aber glaub kaum das die Entwickler auf die ganzen Kiddys verzichten wollen immerhin bringen die ja alle Kohle ins Haus.



Vor allem weil der Lizenzgeber (Games Workshop) seine Tabletops eh schon auf Kiddie-freundlich trimmt.


----------



## Jqe (2. Oktober 2007)

warum 18 da ist doch nix so schlimmes drin


----------



## Oxilitor (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja, bin auch für 18! Denn wie jeder weiß wird man an seinem 18. Geburtstag vom Blitz der Weisheit, der Intelligenz und des Skills getroffen und jeder 18-Jährige weiß sich natürlich zu benehmen.

...

Gott, lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## Carnificis (2. Oktober 2007)

man könnte auch fsk18 realm einführen^^


----------



## Pathorì (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich find die Leute, die hier der Meinung sind ab 18 weiß man sich zu benehmen, doch ziemlich amüsant....

Mal ehrlich die sogenannten "Kiddies" gibt`s in jeder Altersklasse also erwischt man mit einer Altersbeschränkung ja sowieso nicht alle...abgesehen davon dass in Europa sowas gewissentlich ignoriert wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kresse (2. Oktober 2007)

> Ja, bin auch für 18! Denn wie jeder weiß wird man an seinem 18. Geburtstag vom Blitz der Weisheit, der Intelligenz und des Skills getroffen und jeder 18-Jährige weiß sich natürlich zu benehmen.
> 
> ...



Recht hast du mein Kleiner.
Aber keine Angst WAR wird ab 12, dann musst du nur noch 2 Jahre warten, bis du es dir endlich kaufen kannst.
Oder du spielst einfach weiter deine Nachtelfenschurkin und gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (2. Oktober 2007)

Kresse schrieb:


> Recht hast du mein Kleiner.
> Aber keine Angst WAR wird ab 12, dann musst du nur noch 2 Jahre warten, bis du es dir endlich kaufen kannst.
> Oder du spielst einfach weiter deine Nachtelfenschurkin und gut ist
> 
> ...



Man merkt, dass du bereits vom Blitz getroffen wurdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k1eRler (3. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt vieeeele jüngere Personen die sich 1a verhalten, was man von 18-30 Jährigen (manchmal) nicht behaupten kann, leider.. das mit "kiddie sind alle doof weil sie so jung sind" ist schon längst total überflüssig. - Es gibt zwar ab und an nervige Leute.. 50% unter 18, 50% über 18.. ;9


----------



## Seebiker (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi .. nun hackt nicht auf den Kiddies rum.. die können nicht so sehr viel für Ihr schlechtes Benehmen, die wollen nur "cool" sein ;-).
Schuld sind doch die Eltern die Ihren Kindern keine Erziehung mitgeben.
Grüße an alle Schreiber/innen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## stamira (3. Oktober 2007)

das benehmen keine altersfrage ist musste ich in wow bzw auch grade in lotr feststellen

ich persönlich lege das nicht unbedingt am alter fest. die menschen durch die tolle kiddie bezeichnung in schubladen stecken sind meist die grössten idioten die in mmorpg`s rumrennen.


----------



## Ceonric (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe das War wird ab 3 Jahren sein, denn dann dürft ihr die ganzen Damage PEW PEW Kiddys vom WOW haben. Ich erhoffe jede Woche, an dem das WAR etwas eher in den Regalen steht. 

Also gogogo WAR mach hin und erschein endlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (3. Oktober 2007)

glaub 12


----------



## Owock (3. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Leute, aber ich finde euch echt erbärmlich manchmal.
Klar, jetzt wo Ihr groß und stark seid und alle unter 18 nur kleine Kiddies sind, müsst ihr natürlich auf den rumhacken. Schon die Überlegung, dass es nicht ab 12 wird ist dumm. USK STUFT NICHT DIE INTELLIGENZ EIN, DIE MAN HABEN SOLLTE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da müsste man euch ja einzeln rauswerfen... Usk schätzt ein, ab wievielen Jahren man das Spiel unbedenklich spielen kann, ohne große Schäden der Psyche davonzutragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn Ihr ein Online-Game zockt, solltet Ihr auch davon ausgehen und es ertragen können, wenn Member "kleiner" sind als Ihr. Versetzt euch mal in unsere (ja ich bin keine 18, und ja, ich bin über 12) Lage. Klar, Ihr müsstet jetzt erstmal euer Ego auf Minimum runterschrauben, aber probiert´s mal. Ihr spielt WoW, habt einen 70er Main und nen 66er Twink, die Ihr selbst hochgespielt habt. Dann kommt WAR raus und Ihr seid total begeistert von dem Spiel, würdet vielleicht mit WoW aufhören, wenn "Wrath of the Lichking" nix wird, und dann kommt Ihr in so ein´Forum über Warhammer Online und alle (fast alle) meinen, dass Ihr Kiddies seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie würdet Ihr das finden?

Ein Gruß geht raus an alle, die dafür sind, dass WAR ab 12 wird.

Und hier noch was für die anderen: Ihr seid alle größere Kiddies als meine Schwester(11)!


----------



## Triceratroll (3. Oktober 2007)

um ein gleich vorrauszustellen , ich bin kurz vor 30 .. also nen alter sack wenn ihr so wollt^^

und ich hoffe inständig, das war ab 18 ist , was aber nichts mit den spielern , oder ihrem verhalten zu tun hat ( ich hab schon 12 jährige in wow erlebt, die sich besser benamen und auch nen gröseren wortschatz hzatten als einige 18 jährige die da rumeiern

nein, ich hoffe, das es ab 18 wird, weil dann die grafic wie ich hoffe etwas düsterer wird , sich also an das warhammer universum besser anpasst. in wow sind selbst die schtrecklichsten orte noch freundlich genu um dort eventuel nen picknick zu machen wenn ihr wist was ich meine..

der beste vergleich dazu biete evtl age of conan gegen wow.

und wenn nun die ersten argumente auftauchen sollten, der will doch nur blut sehen , abgehackte köpfe usw .. ja , das will ich , habt ihr recht , deshalb will ich das ja ab 18

allerdings solltet ihr dann auch bedenken , das das fernsehen  (insbesondere die nachichten) meist blutigere szenen zeigen als es durch die usk bei spielen jemals möglich wäre.. und das auch noch zur besten fernsehzeit um 20:15 (nachichten 15 mins früher versteht sich)

und noch ein satz zum thema kilerspiele (kann ich mir nicht verkneifen , sry ^^) 
wenn die eltern die erziehung verguirken sollte man nichts anderem die schuld geben.. früher wars die böse schule die die kinder verzog, heute sinds die spiele.. bin mal gespannt was es in 20 jahren sein soll


wer meinen post nun anstösig findet, oder wasweis ich weshalb er ihm nicht in den kram passt , möge ihn ignorieren 

und wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## Owock (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde, dass das Spiel auch ab 18 gemacht werden kann, dann aber auch nur wegen dem Inhalt und nich weil ein paar postpubertäre "Erwachsene" verlangen, dass sie keine Member unter 18 sehen wollen, weil die ja alle so nooby sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fandor (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich wär eher für ein persönliches Gespräch (TS, Skype oder ähnliches) mit einem psychologisch geschulten GM. Ob jemand schon die geistige Reife und vor allem die Soziale Kompetenz für sowas hat. Auch wenn mir klar ist daß das sogar für einen Wunschtraum zu weit an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.


----------



## Sarom (3. Oktober 2007)

Mal eine bloede Frage:

Wen wollt Ihr dann als Kiddy beschimpfen, da muesst Ihr euch ja glatt was neues einfallen lassen. Na ob das mal nicht eure grauen Zellen ueberstrapaziert? Vor den boesen Woertern muesst ihr euch ja in Acht nehmen sonst werdet Ihr vom GM gebannt. Bin ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evenless (3. Oktober 2007)

Fsk 18 Realms mhmh das wäre wirklich ne Überlegung wert.

Ich denke das Game wird ab 16.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Oktober 2007)

*Grab-Bag #1

Q:* What will the game be rated?

*A:* We're shooting for a Teen rating. 

Teen rating ist in Deutschland --> Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren und so wurden auch die Demos/Trailers auf der GC eingestuft!


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

Also das alter ist mier ganz egal  mich kann nix und damit meine ich nix davon aufhalten war zu spielen. Das alter ist nicht wchtig es kommt auf das in dem kopf an naja es ist war und sollte auch böser als wow ausehn.


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Oktober 2007)

Sie werden es alleine schon wegen ab 12 Jahren einstufen lassen (also darauf auslegen) um ein größtmögliches Klientel an Spielern zu haben.

Übrigens ab 18 Realms könnt ihr haben! Dafür müsst ihr bloß nach China ziehen, müsst dafür aber auch mit einigen anderen unschönen Dingen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceonric (4. Oktober 2007)

Owock schrieb:


> USK STUFT NICHT DIE INTELLIGENZ EIN, DIE MAN HABEN SOLLTE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich seh mal von deinen Beleidigungen der Community ab, weil ich denke, das dies ein weiteres Indiz ist, warum man gewisse Spiele einfach nicht für 12 Jährige frei geben kann. 

Aber ich will es dir anders erklären. 

Die Alterseinstufung der USK dient nicht nur dem Gewaltsinhalt (Sprache, Thematik, visuelle Darstellung) sondern auch der beurteilung, ob das Kind mit dem audiovisuellen Eindruck zurecht kommen könnte. Und so leid es mir tut: Es wird nunmal eine Portion Intelligenz und Sprachgehalt benötigt (vorausgesetzt) um mit dem Inhalt klar zu kommen. Klingt seltsam, ist aber so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Spieler mit der Intelligenz eines Dünnpfiffs werdet ihr in WAR reichlich haben. All jene Spieler im WOW:

"Ey alder ey, WOW isch voll krasses Spiel. Erscht geschtern hab ich einen mit 3k crit voll krass versenkt, ey weisch, keine Chance hatte der, bin voll der Nuker, weisch!" 

werden dann hoffentlich zu euch kommen, da scheinbar WAR noch um einiges mehr auf Schaden ausgelegt ist als WOW und dann gibts mal ein bissel Ruhe. 

Ausserdem musst du dich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Du scheinst diese Portion an Intelligenz mitzubringen und es gibt auch so einige Spieler, sie sind zwar 18, aber verfügen nicht über die Intelligenz eines 12 Jährigen. 

Also mach dir nichts draus und geniess das WAR wenn es raus kommt. 

Ich bin ja mittlerweile dafür, dass die Games nicht mehr mit einem Altersschnitt frei gegeben werden, sondern das man einen IQ und Rechtschreibetest machen muss, und nur eine gewisse Punktzahl ist dann für das Game zugelassen. 

Man muss dann zwar nicht fehlerfrei schreiben, aber doch immerhin so, das die Leute einem verstehen

Grüesli


----------



## Kal Jerico (4. Oktober 2007)

Ohh Mann, jetzt kriegt euch mal wieder ein. Diejenigen, die von IQ Tests und geistiger Reife reden sollten ohnehin kleine Brötchen backen. Der IQ ist ein gemäss dem Entwickler des Messystems "keine Messung der Intelligenz, da intellektuelle Qualitäten nicht addiert und somit nicht wie lineare Oberflächen gemessen werden können."
Setzt euch zuerst mit solchen Themen auseinander, bevor ihr breitspurig daherredet und euch der Lächerlichkeit preisgebt. Der IQ ist lediglich ein Indikator für Potenzial- die Tatsache, dass ein Auto 200 PS hat, sagt nichts darüber aus, wie es sich auf der Strasse verhält.

Des weiteren sind Sprachverrohung und niedrige Intelligenz zweierlei. Ich mags nicht besonders, wenn man mit der grossen Kelle Pauschalisierungen verteilt. Wer über Themen oder Wertsysteme lediglich das Hintergrundwissen des Volksmundes als Fundament besitzt, sollte besser die Finger von der Tastatur lassen. Währen alle akzeptanter wäre die Lage der Welt etwas entspannter und dieser Beitrag nicht nötig.

Abschliessend: Diese Altersbegrenzungen sind ohnehin absoluter Schwachsin. Auf dem Planeten gehts zu und her wie in nem Irrenhaus. Länder werden per Invasion von Grossmächten eigenommen, Tausende Verhungern oder sterben im Krieg, Warlords haben Armeen von Kindersoldaten, Serienmörder und Vergewaltiger sind fast an der Tagesordnung. Das alles kann man sich schön zu den 18 Uhr Nachrichten ansehen (bald sogar n HDTV)- aber dass ist dann natürlich was ganz anderes, nicht war? Wir müssen ja schliesslich unsere Jugend schützen- von soviel Doppelmoral krieg ich das kalte kotzen. Die Jugend wird tagtäglich mit psychologischer Gewalt konfrontiert. Wer mit 14 von Spiel und Realität nicht unterscheiden kann, wirds auch mit 20 Jahren nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.

Das Alter macht im besten Fall etwas weiser und gesetzter. Ich kenne mehr als genug 15 jährige, mit denen ich mich persönlich gerne unterhalte- Ideen und Kreativität sind keine Frage des Alters- würden unsere Politiker das auch so sehen, dann hätten die jüngeren Generationen nicht so sehr unter deren Ahnungslosigkeit zu leiden. Wer Menschen wegen Ihres Alters geringschätzt, tut dem Betroffenen genau so unrecht, als ob er dessen Hautfarbe, Religion oder Überzeugungen geringschätzen würde. Respekt- gerade beim älter werden ist keine Option, sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Kal Jerico, 26 Jahre jung.


----------



## Zauma (4. Oktober 2007)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Und Spieler mit der Intelligenz eines Dünnpfiffs werdet ihr in WAR reichlich haben. All jene Spieler im WOW:
> 
> "Ey alder ey, WOW isch voll krasses Spiel. Erscht geschtern hab ich einen mit 3k crit voll krass versenkt, ey weisch, keine Chance hatte der, bin voll der Nuker, weisch!"
> 
> werden dann hoffentlich zu euch kommen, da scheinbar WAR noch um einiges mehr auf Schaden ausgelegt ist als WOW und dann gibts mal ein bissel Ruhe.



Am Anfang durchaus möglich, daß WAR viele dieser Spieler fangen wird. Aber ich bin sicher, die werden dann bald zu WoW zurücklaufen und allen ihren Freunden und auch denen, die es nicht hören wollen, erzählen, was für ein schlechtes Spiel WAR doch ist.

Denn WAR ist mehr auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Da werden die, die das nicht können, sondern in den BG's in WoW nur rumzergen, bald nur noch auf der Verliererseite stehen und damit nichts bekommen.

In WAR wird es nämlich darauf ankommen, im RvR zu gewinnen und gewinnen kann man nur mit gutem Zusammenspiel.

Es entscheiden zudem keine IMBA-Rüstungen über die Siegchancen, sondern der gute Umgang mit den Fähigkeiten des Charakters. Und das Kampfsystem erscheint zudem sehr kompliziert.

Also werden nur Spieler mit einer gewissen geistigen Reife, die nur bedingt mit dem Alter zusammenhängt, an WAR langfristig Spaß haben.


----------



## Königmarcus (4. Oktober 2007)

bitte ab 16^^ will da nic hso viele kleinkinder haben wie bei wow, mal mit "normalen" menschen zusammen zocken *g*


----------



## Gothmorg (4. Oktober 2007)

Also an die "WAR wird ab 12, weil Mythics mehr Spieler haben will"-Leute:
Mythics entscheidet nicht, ab wieviel Jahren das Spiel wird, sondern die USK.
Und 2. ist der Thread hier keine Wunschliste, ab wieviel Jahren ihr das Spiel haben möchtet, sondern behandelt die Frage, ab wieviel Jahren das Spiel WIRD! Das sind unterschiedliche Dinge.
Das Spiel wird zu 98% ab 12 und zu 2% ab 16. Ab 18 ganz sicher nicht, da die Probeversionen erst ab 16 waren und jetzt ab 12, da werden sie wohl ihre Grüne für haben und es nicht wieder ab 16, geschweige denn ab 18 machen.
Und Realms ab 18 fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Nicht, damit die über 18-jährigen Gentlemen da ihre Ruhe vor uns pöhsen, spammenden, flamenden Kiddys haben, sondern andersrum!

mfG Goth


----------



## Zauma (5. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Also an die "WAR wird ab 12, weil Mythics mehr Spieler haben will"-Leute:
> Mythics entscheidet nicht, ab wieviel Jahren das Spiel wird, sondern die USK.



Wenn man das Spiel so macht, wie es vom TableTop vorgegeben ist, dann kann es durchaus an die 18er Wertung herankommen. Das wird es aber nicht, genau deswegen, weil EA damit Kunden verloren gingen.

Mir reicht es, abgesehen von der USK-Wertung schon aus, wenn ich meinen Dunkelelfen als den perversen, sadistischen Mistkerl spielen kann, der er nunmal ist und nicht auf zartbesaitete 12jährige Rücksicht nehmen muß, die so etwas mitbekommen könnten.


----------



## zero05 (5. Oktober 2007)

Pathorì schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich die sogenannten "Kiddies" gibt`s in jeder Altersklasse also erwischt man mit einer Altersbeschränkung ja sowieso nicht alle...



Das stimmt zwar, aber der Anteil der "Kiddies" ist umgekehrt proportional zum Alter des Spielers. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (5. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich will ich ja nichts sagen, da ich ja selber erst 13 (fast 14) jahre alt bin, doch ich finde die Beschreibung "Kiddie" entspricht nicht dem Alter, sonderm dem Verhalten. Es gibt nämlich auch genügend " ERWACHSENE" die sich wie diese so "schön" beschriebenen "Kiddies" verhalten.
Und klar, diese düstere dunkle Stimmung will ich auch in diesem Spiel haben, da ich auch das Tabletop game besitze und mich somit mit dem Thema Warhammer genügend auseinandersetze. Deswegen hoffe ich das Mythic eine gute Mischung findet, denn so ein "Och guck mal da drüben steht aber ein süßer Orc"-Spiel fände ich auch nicht gut. Und zu diesen ab 18 Servern... naja wer`s brauch, ich nicht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde stark darauf hoffen, dass das Spiel ab 18 wird. Nicht wegen dem Verhalten der Spieler, sondern wegen dem Inhalt des Spiels. Ich will nicht, dass die deutsche Version gegenüber den anderen wieder beschnitten werden muss, weil irgendwem irgendwas zu brutal ist.


----------



## Jimmy Porito (5. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin unter 18 und soweit ich das beurteilen kann benimm ich mich immer höflich. Klar gibts solche kiddies die einfach nur frech sind (hab selber schon die erfahrung gemacht), aber es ist wie bei den ausländer man kann nicht alle in einen topf werfen. aber ja die meisten nehmen halt lieber den leichten weg und sagen alle kiddies sind gleich. das ist altismus^^ (abgeleitet von rassismus)


----------



## Ores (6. Oktober 2007)

Weiß garnicht was ihr wollt^^

Wenn ihr euch mit einem "Kinderspiel" wie WoW vergleicht, und euch auffällt:"Halt mal der Gnom mit dem ich queste der ist ja erst 12, ich bin 22, das geht mal garnicht" dann sollten ihr euch mal an die nase packen und fragen ob ihr nicht einen Phsychologen aufsuchen solltet...

...die spiele sind einfach für "Kinder" gemacht ansonsten spielt doom wo viel blut fließt und fertig. Wenn ihr dort ein kind auffinden werdet, einfach verpetzten und weg isser. In War wird es das nicht geben ^^

Sei es aus Finanziellen gründen, da "Kinder" nicht viel spielen können und lange brauchen bis 40, oder aus sonstigen gründen.

Mir geht das ziemlich auf die Eier, das ich mir von den ganzen Hartz4 emfänger anhören muss, die den ganzen tag zocken, das sie ab 13-20uhr nur auf "Kinder" stoßen und und und...

Meiner meinung ab 6jahren, damit die die dieses verlangen nach fsk18 haben, erst garnicht War spielen werden    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schließlich kannte ich genug (in wow) die jung waren, sich aber besser verhalten haben als manch ältere spieler


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt mal ab vom Thema geistige Reife, Intelligenz oder Wortgewandheit...

Ich würde mir FSK 18 wünschen weil :

- Es mir gegen den Strich geht um 22/23 Uhr die Supporter zu verlieren "weil Mama Stress macht" und das am besten mitten in der Instanz.

- Ich ein gewisses Gruppenspiel erwarte das man aber in dem Alter nicht erwarten kann. Sicher es GIBT disziplinierte Kinder/Jugendliche aber die sind nicht die Norm sondern die Ausnahme.

- Sinn oder Unsinn der Altersbegrenzung dahingestellt, so wie es im Moment ist sind Spiele die erst ab 18 Jahren zugänglich sind düsterer/blutiger, und so mag ich das auch. Ich hätte gerne mal eine (Online) Welt in der nicht alles aussieht wie aus einem Kinderbuch...

- Die Community wäre eine ganz andere, sowohl im Spiel als auch im Forum wenn man eine klare Abgrenzung gegenüber Minderjährigen hätte. Wie schon erwähnt, man könnte auch mal einen bösen Char spielen...

Das wären die Hauptgründe für meinen Wunsch...


----------



## Sagardo (6. Oktober 2007)

Das Spiel wird bestimmt ab 12 Jahre sein. Welchen Grund sollte es auch geben das Spiel ab 18 zu machen ? 
Oder welchen Vorteil sollte es bringen ?

Bespiel einer Gilde/Stammgruppe:
Wir sind eine kleine Stammgruppe, die sich alle untereinander kennen und sich auch öfter im RL treffen um mal ein Wochenende miteinander zu verbringen.
Wir würden gern komplett zu WAR wechseln, damit wir alle mal was neues zusammen erleben können.
Von unseren 9 Man sind 8 Leute 25 Jahre + und einer leider erst 16 Jahre alt, sollen wir das Spiel jetzt deshalb nicht spielen ? oder muss unser Stammgruppenkücken etwa das Gesetz brechen um mitspielen zu können ?

Lasst euch auch nicht davon täuschen , dass ein Spiel welches ab 18 Jahre freigegeben wird nur von Leuten gespielt wird die ausschliesslich 18 Jahre + sind.

Außerdem:
Diese "Kiddies" denen es offenkundig an Erziehung und sozialen Umgangsformen fehlt sind in jeder Alterschicht vertreten und die "Kiddies" unter 18 Jahre haben eh meisst Eltern , die es nicht interessiert ob ihre Kinder Spiele ab 18 Jahre spielen.


----------



## Menschfeind (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde mir wünschen, dass WAR ab 18 freigegeben wird. 

Natürlich ist ein höheres Alter kein Garant dafür, dass die Leute sich benehmen. Aber man würde die Anzahl der Idioten doch stark reduzieren. Viele Ältere können sich auch nicht benehmen und geben geistigen Dünnschiss  von sich. Das ist aber nochmal was anderes. 
Mir ist auch bewusst, dass nicht alle Jugendlichen Idioten sind, was mir aber teilweise schwer fällt, wenn man sich allgemein so umguckt. Ich habe aber keine Lust mehr Kindermädchen spielen zu müssen. Die Kiddies sind mit ein Grund, warum ich jetzt meinen WoW-Account gekündigt habe. Teilweise kam man sich vor, wie in einem Kindergarten. Anstatt mit Puppen wurde dann halt mit WoW-Chars Hochzeit gespielt. *würg*

Ich würde mir aber auch wünschen, dass sich WAR vom Inhalt und vom Layout her sich mehr an Erwachsene richtet. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf die Bonbon-Farben von WoW. 
Warhammer ist für mich Neuland. Ich habe mir jetzt Mark of Chaos und das erste Buch zugelegt. Aber es wurde doch schnell deutlich, dass Warhammer ansich nicht unbedingt Kindergerecht ist. Hoffentlich richtet sich das Spiel danach. 
Ich möchte endlich mal echte Bösewichte spielen. Die Horde in WoW kann man in der Hinsicht ja nur als Lachnummer bezeichnen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Komposit (6. Oktober 2007)

wozu hat man denn eltern?^^


----------



## Gothmorg (6. Oktober 2007)

Boah, manche hören auch echt nicht zu: auf der GC wurde das von 16 auf 12 herabgesetzt, warum bitte sollte jetzt noch die noch so geringe Möglichkeit bestehen, dass es ab 18 wird :-/
Und außerdem, wenn ihr was gegen Jugendliche habt, die früh off müssen, dann macht ne Gilde auf, die entweder erst ab 18 ist oder stellt vorher klar, dass die Member immer lange genug bleiben können. Wenn sich wer nicht dran hält, macht ihr das, was gemacht wird, wenn wer gegen die Gildenregeln verstößt: KICK! Und für Spamer gibt es immer noch die gute alte Ignore-Liste. Wer zu faul ist, die zu nutzen ist selbst schuld...


----------



## Windkrieg (6. Oktober 2007)

Schätze das Game wird, allein von der Thematik und dem Setting her, ein 16er Titel werden.

Ein 18er Titel wirds auf keinen Fall, das würde zu viel kommerzielle Einschränkungen für ein MMO bringen.

Klar wünscht man sich, dass es eben keine Kiddies gäbe, aber was soll man machen? Was wär das Internet denn ohne sie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amina (6. Oktober 2007)

NaLoX schrieb:


> Weiß einer am wie vielen Jahren Warhammer online ist?



12...leider wäre schon cool so ab 16-18


----------



## Lilo07 (6. Oktober 2007)

Billy schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich ja nichts sagen, da ich ja selber erst 13 (fast 14) jahre alt bin, doch ich finde die Beschreibung "Kiddie" entspricht nicht dem Alter, sonderm dem Verhalten. Es gibt nämlich auch genügend " ERWACHSENE" die sich wie diese so "schön" beschriebenen "Kiddies" verhalten.
> Und klar, diese düstere dunkle Stimmung will ich auch in diesem Spiel haben, da ich auch das Tabletop game besitze und mich somit mit dem Thema Warhammer genügend auseinandersetze. Deswegen hoffe ich das Mythic eine gute Mischung findet, denn so ein "Och guck mal da drüben steht aber ein süßer Orc"-Spiel fände ich auch nicht gut. Und zu diesen ab 18 Servern... naja wer`s brauch, ich nicht^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich bin auch erst 13(im april 14) und in Wow haben meine gildenkollegen, die so um die 24 waren, mich auch immer vom verhalten her gelobt und meinten auch, dass sie dachten, ich sei viel älter.

und zu dem hier:



> ...
> Mir reicht es, abgesehen von der USK-Wertung schon aus, wenn ich meinen Dunkelelfen als den perversen, sadistischen Mistkerl spielen kann, der er nunmal ist und nicht auf zartbesaitete 12jährige Rücksicht nehmen muß, die so etwas mitbekommen könnten.



auf "Zarbeseitete" 12 jährige Rücksicht nehmen, wegen einem perversen, sadistischen dunkelelfen??
ich find das ist nicht gerade ein schocker.
naja, die eltern heutzutage denken ja auch gleich, dass "Rammstein"  eine band wäre, die Nazi-Musik macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich bin auf alle bösen, finsteren figuren vorbereitet, die mit Warhammer Online kommen werden.

Lilo


----------



## Eisfieber (7. Oktober 2007)

ich denk ma ab 12 oda 16

und vor allem ohne die "alle unter 18 sind Kiddys die nur rumnerven"-schreier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil die gehn mir so langsam aufn keks wenn man sich nich benehmen kann ok aber nur weil man nochnihc volljährig is als kiddy abgetan werden ne danke

werd in 7 tagen 16 und steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (8. Oktober 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Ja, bin auch für 18! Denn wie jeder weiß wird man an seinem 18. Geburtstag vom Blitz der Weisheit, der Intelligenz und des Skills getroffen und jeder 18-Jährige weiß sich natürlich zu benehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Gott, lass Hirn regnen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hoffe es wird ab 16, denke aber, dass es ab 12 werden wird...


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Oktober 2007)

> weil die gehn mir so langsam aufn keks wenn man sich nich benehmen kann ok aber nur weil man nochnihc volljährig is als kiddy abgetan werden ne danke



Err...hallo? Interpunktion? Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, das dieser Schreibstil nicht gerade förderlich für ein Anliegen ist, sondern bestehende Voruteile eher bestätigt....oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich denke WAR wird ab 12 Jahren sein. GW wird sicher die Leute ihrer Community ebenfalls ansprechen wollen.


----------



## Waldschrat (8. Oktober 2007)

FSK wird entweder 16 oder 18 sein und man muss ein sauberes Führungszeugnis haben.


----------



## Jqe (10. Oktober 2007)

sind wier hier vor gericht?


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Oktober 2007)

Glaub ja, kommt mir zumindest langsam so vor.


----------



## Rumsebums (11. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Game ab 18 sein wird.
Will ich auch gar nich, bin doch selber erst 16.
Und ich denke nicht das es nötig ist das Spiel wegen düsteren Landschaften und böse wirkenden Figuren ab 18 zu machen. Mit dem Blut usw ist das da ja schon was anders, aber es sind doch grade die MMOs die auch ohne solchem Kram auskommen oder?
Und die "alles unter 18 kiddys" Schreier sind mir echt die Liebsten
aus hier schon oft genannten Gründen.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon riesig auf das Game!
Wir sehen uns in WAR, machts gut.

mfG Rumsebums



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (11. Oktober 2007)

Das Spiel wird ab 12 Jahre sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der GC konnt man ne test Demo oder so spielen und davor war so ein FSK Schild in Grün mit der Aufschrift 12 drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem wüsste ich nicht wieso das Spiel ab 16 oder gar ab 18 sein soll.

Das Spiel ist in keinster Weise brutaler als WoW.Daoc oder Lineage....


----------



## Kaelthalas (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich fände eine Alterbegrenzung schwachsinnig, da viele spieler die jünger sind ein besseres verhalten haben als ältere spieler (nicht alle, aber einige)(wie schon viele geschrieben haben)!


Zudem, auch in wow wo eigentlich viele sog. "kiddies" spielen, finde ich die community nicht sooo scheisse schlecht.(in meiner gilde z.B. Alterspanne: 14 - ca. 40 Jahre, und FAST alle verstehn sich gut mit den andren), (klar es gibt immer streiterein aber die wird es immer geben, auch wenn das spiel fsk 18 ist)!




> Wie schon erwähnt, man könnte auch mal einen bösen Char spielen...



kommt klar drauf an wie du böse definierst, aber so gesehn ein schwachsinniges argument


In diesem Sinne, Greetz, Kaelthalas

p.s. vllt sollten auch mal die älteren über ihr verhalten nachdenken und nicht nur die unter 18....


----------



## Agorax (11. Oktober 2007)

ich finds echt schade das so viel gegen die unter 18 Jährigen gewettert wird mir ist es prinzipell egal ab welchem Alter des ist denn bis es rauskommt bin ich eh 18 aber leider habe ich in meiner Spielzeit mehr komische Aktionen von Erwachsenen erlebt als von Kindern und Jugentlichen, sei es weil ich meist nur mit Erwachsenen gespielt haben...
aber wenn ihr euch an den nerfigen geistig unreifen Leuten stört macht euch doch ne Gilde und macht eben sowas wie ne Probezeit und nach nem Monat weis man ob der Kerl irgentwie komsch drauf is oder geistig noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und wenns passt behaltet ihr ihn wenn net, dann net aus. Kümmert euch doch selber drum das ihr euch net mit Bekloppten rumquälen müsst... die können sich dann freudig in einer Gilde zusammenrotten sich anzicken und dann auch wieder bald aufhören denn wie schon öffter erwähnt ist zum erfolgreichen PvP spielen doch etwas intellekt von nöten
mit freundlichen Grüßen

PS: ich weis net ich finds schade das hier mehr an gefauche und geschimpfe besteht als sachliche diskusion 
PPS: tut mir leid für den ersten Teil in dem ich das gesagt hab was viele vor mir schon geagt haben aber ich wollte einfach ausdrücken Dumme wirds immer geben aber man kann sich ja die Leute aussuchen mit denen man zusammenspielt


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. Oktober 2007)

alle spiele in denen gewalt in irgendeiner weise vorkommt, gehören verboten!
stoppt killerspiele!!!

was bleibt uns dann? dr kawashima und tetris ^^


----------



## Wagdy (13. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,

also ich denke, das das Spiel eine Freigabe ab 16 bekommen wird, da es ja nun nicht unbedingt ne Kuschelatmosphäre wiedergibt. Aber sagen kann man das ja nicht. Viele werden früher "erwachsen", manche erst recht spät.
Ich selbst bin auch schon "ein alter Sack"^^ mit fast 30, aber mal im Ernst.

Nen USK 18 Server oder das Spiel ab 18 bringt doch auch nichts.
Ist Euch denn noch nicht aufgefallen, das auch die ab 18 Spiele beschnitten sind, oder teilweise indiziert werden.

offtop: Was ich ehrlich gesagt ne Schweinerei finde, dann braucht man es auch nicht ab 18 zu machen, wenn selbst die wirklich Volljährigen nicht entscheiden dürfen, was sie spielen...GRUMMEL AUFREG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zu Topic:
Ab 16 wär ne gute Entscheidung, wobei auch ich schon mit Kids gespielt habe, die echt gut drauf, intelligent waren und echt was aufm Kasten hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Gothmorg (13. Oktober 2007)

Boah, so, nochmal für die ganz blöden: Altersbegrenzungen werden nicht aufgrund des Verhaltens der Spieler gesetzt, sondern aufgrund der Auswirkung des Spiels auf jüngere Spieler durch eventuelle Gewalt usw.
Also könnt ihr euch solche Posts von wegen "Ab 18 weil da ja die plöhden Kiddies sonst reinkommen" sowieso sparen, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sowieso albern ist.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Boah, so, nochmal für die ganz blöden: Altersbegrenzungen werden nicht aufgrund des Verhaltens der Spieler gesetzt, sondern aufgrund der Auswirkung des Spiels auf jüngere Spieler durch eventuelle Gewalt usw.
> Also könnt ihr euch solche Posts von wegen "Ab 18 weil da ja die plöhden Kiddies sonst reinkommen" sowieso sparen, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sowieso albern ist.



Hat sowas jemand behauptet? Es geht nicht darum ein Spiel auf volljährige Personen zu beschränken, damit die die "Kiddies" die "Erwachsenen" nicht stören.

Es hoffen nur viele, dass dadurch der NEBENEFFEKT auftritt, dass die Community "erwachsener" wird. Wobei ich da persönlich auch Schwarz sehe.

Was ich auf keinen Fall nochmal haben möchte (und das geht denke ich vielen so) ist eine derart egoistische und sich gegenseitig zerfleischende Community wie bei WoW. Wobei da das Wort "Community" allein schon unsinnig ist.


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Hat sowas jemand behauptet? Es geht nicht darum ein Spiel auf volljährige Personen zu beschränken, damit die die "Kiddies" die "Erwachsenen" nicht stören.
> 
> Es hoffen nur viele, dass dadurch der NEBENEFFEKT auftritt, dass die Community "erwachsener" wird. Wobei ich da persönlich auch Schwarz sehe.
> 
> Was ich auf keinen Fall nochmal haben möchte (und das geht denke ich vielen so) ist eine derart egoistische und sich gegenseitig zerfleischende Community wie bei WoW. Wobei da das Wort "Community" allein schon unsinnig ist.



Hmm, mag sein, dass ich da was missverstanden hab, aber ich hab das schon in manchen Posts so gesehen. Ich hoffe auch auf eine Community, die etwas "normaler" ist, wobei ich das nicht mit dem Alter in Verbindung bringe. Aber ich denke mal, dass viele auch etwas freundlicher und so sind, da die Community in z.B. Warhammer-TT-Foren auch recht freundlich ist und ich mal vermute, dass viele von denen auch mit WAR anfangen werden.

Und bezüglich den Idioten bei WoW die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich gegenseitig zuzukacken, das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punky260 (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke nicht das WoW eine besonders unfreundliche Community hat.

Und noch weniger denke ich das die Comm. von WAR sich dahingeghen sehr stark ändern wird.

Wo viele Menschen aufeinandern kommen gibt es nunmal streit und stunk. Ein paar Idioten, ein paar Oberkluge und sonst was, so ist das nunmal.
Da wird weder eine Altersbeschränkung noch ein Warhammer Szenario etwas dran ändern könnnen.


Einen grossteil der "Altersbeschränkung" macht ihr übrigens selber aus. Wer hauptsächlich Nachts spielt wird eher auf ältere Leute treffen als die Leute die Mittags spielen.

Desweiteren ist doch schon die Gilde eine grosse Auswahl der Menschen mit denen man sich umgibt.

Und ausserdem kenn ich genug "12-jährige" die das Spiel beherrschen und denen man auch nicht sofot anmerken würde das sie jünger sind als andere.
Das einzige Problem was ich dahingehend kenn ist das Jüngere spätere Raidzeiten eher weniger einhalten können. Aber da wären wir wieder bei der Gildenwahl.


Also ganz gleich ob WAR nun ab 12 oder 18 ist. Ich denke den grössten Teil bestimmt man selber =)


----------



## Sagardo (14. Oktober 2007)

> Also ganz gleich ob WAR nun ab 12 oder 18 ist. Ich denke den grössten Teil bestimmt man selber =)



richtig ! So sieht es aus. Man muss halt lernen mit der Comunity zu leben und sich selber einzubringen.
Jeder ist Teil der Comunity und hat seine Pflichten und Rechte , damit die Gemeinschaft nett und Freundlich wird.


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, dem muss ich auch beipflichten.
Abgesehen von dem Teil, was die Freundlichkeit der Comm. angeht. Bei lotro kann man über das Spiel sagen, was man will, aber die Comm. ist echt so freundlich, wie ich es noch nirgendwo erlebt hab. Also das kommt schon aufs Spiel an.


----------



## Zauma (15. Oktober 2007)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> und zu dem hier:
> auf "Zarbeseitete" 12 jährige Rücksicht nehmen, wegen einem perversen, sadistischen dunkelelfen??
> ich find das ist nicht gerade ein schocker.
> naja, die eltern heutzutage denken ja auch gleich, dass "Rammstein"  eine band wäre, die Nazi-Musik macht...
> ...



Lieber Lilo, Du kennt meinen Dunkelelfen noch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Spiel wird ab 12 Jahren sein, da sich so am meisten Umsatz machen lässt. Ab 12 = mehr Käufer = mehr Abos = mehr Geld...
Außerdem sind Werbung und Produktpräsentation bei einem Spiel ab 12 Jahren viel unkomplizierter. Ein Publisher denkt Gewinnorientiert.

Außerdem wird das Spiel keine explizite Gewaltdarstellung enthalten, weshalb sollte es dann eine Jugendfreigabe von 16+ bekommen?


----------



## kraftwerk (31. Oktober 2007)

im grunde lege ich da keinen wert drauf, wobei ich schon denke, dass es passieren könnte, dass WAR ab 16 wird (es ist eine ecke erwachsener als wow).

andererseits war es doch teilweise manchmal echt witzig die ganzen kiddies in wow zu sehen.


----------



## Jqe (1. November 2007)

man wird ja nicht gezwungen mit den kiddies zu spielen man spielt mit dem mann will und fertig


----------



## Gias (1. November 2007)

hier scheints ja vor lauter pflichtbewusster menschen nur noch so ueberzuquellen
na auf auf - der raid in wow wartet schon
und bitte nicht wie ein kleinkind wieder rumschreihen wenn der drop nicht an dich ging...

btw bin 19 und finds laecherlich wie einige hier meinen 
ab 18 sind die leute alle intelligenter...
(guter teil hat da bestimmt schon den letzten rest hirn im komasaufen und mit gefestigten vorurteilen
wie einige der poster hier umgebracht...)


----------



## Respekt (1. November 2007)

scheiss kiddys ,


----------



## Sagardo (1. November 2007)

Warum sollte das Spiel auch ab 18 sein ?

Jetzt mal ganz im ernst, ist es nicht gerade der "ab 18" Stuff, der die Kiddys anzieht?

DAOC ist ab 12 und hatte/hat eine sehr gute Comunity.
WOW ist ab 12 und hat eine "moderate" Comunity.

Was lernen wir dasraus ? Die Comunity passt sich nicht der USK an, sondern den Leuten die das Spiel spielen. ^^
Kunststück immerhin sind sie ja auch die Comunity *gg*


Wenn jeder die Augen offen hält und man auch geschlossen gegen unerwünschtes Verhalten vorgeht, ist es egal wie alt der Durchschnitt ist, oder was auf der Verpackung steht.


Und nochmal es wird ab 12 sein ^^


----------



## geratheon (1. November 2007)

Also Ab18 würde nichts bringen. Ich kenne da mehrere 12-jährige die sich Anständiger als so manch 20-jähriger benimmt...
Am besten einen IQ-Test beim Anmelden durchführen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich 18 *gg*)


----------



## Jueliee (1. November 2007)

das Game wird ab 12 oder 16sein und ich finde all die "öhh scheiß kiddies"-schreier genauso schlimm wie die kiddies!ich bin gradmal 14(ohh wie schlimm°°) und in meiner Golde hat sich mal einer verlesen als ich das geschrieben hab und der glaubt seit 4monaten das ich 34bin...und ich verhalte mich auch größten teils so.
manchmal nit aba was solls^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. November 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> sind wier hier vor gericht?




der post is ma wieder sinnfrei wie kein anderer...

naja zum topic ich denek mal es wird ab 12 sein auch wenn ich 16 besser fände 18 is glaub ich dann doch übertrieben  sich kloppende viecher sieht man schließlich  auch woanders und dreckigen humor hat so oder so jeder der 16 ist


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (1. November 2007)

hust bzw kiddie wenn ich mal ausschnitte aus unserem ts posten würde des wir uns mit einer anderen gilde teilen wo es teils namen gibt die man verbieten sollte da denk ich mir als 14 jähriger bei diesen erwachsenen leuten die iegentlich ein vorbild sein sollten kann nur ein fehler aufgetreten sein die mangelnde erziehung das man keine unschönen wörter im ts rausscreit  so das man denke würde es sei eine ............ hotline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (1. November 2007)

ich finde kiddie ehrlich gesagt eins der unnötigsten wörter und könnte jedes mal kotzen wenn ich es irgendwo lese^^


----------



## Eylo (1. November 2007)

Dumme Leute gibt es mit 12 sowie 60 Jahren, das ist klar !

Aber wenn WAR ab 16 bzw 18 wäre, würde das die zahl der unreifen Nervensägen, schon mal erheblich einschränken !

Ne'n IQ Test kannn mann ja leider nicht verlangen....


----------



## musssein (1. November 2007)

> Das stimmt zwar, aber der Anteil der "Kiddies" ist umgekehrt proportional zum Alter des Spielers. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.



So schauts aus, geht mal auf einen Schulhof, schaut euch die große Pause an und besucht danach z.B. die Mensa der Uni oder die Kantine einer großen Firma....das gleiche Bild? ja ne ist klar. Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, ist halt so. Stellt euch vor, wir waren alle mal Kinder.

Ich würde FSK 18 *server* sehr begrüssen.


----------



## Ferox21 (1. November 2007)

ICh rechne einfach mal mit einer 16er Einstufung. Das Spiel ist schon etwas düsterer und brutaler als WoW, aber jetzt nicht so brutal wie ein auch ab 18 bei uns kastriertes Age of Conan oder Hellgate London...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. November 2007)

jede forderung >12 is einfach lächerlich...


----------



## Raknal (1. November 2007)

Mythic strebt eine USK 12 wertung an wenn ich mich nicht total irre
Was ich vollkommen ok finde.Wird das Spiel Erfolgreich so wird man immer leute haben die sich daneben benehmen.
Eine ab 16 oder 18 Einstufung wäre mir Persönlich zwar auch Lieber da man so das Warhammer Universum besser wiedergeben könnte aber so wird es ja nicht kommen.Achja und man sollte aufhören alle unter 18 als "Kiddies" zu beschimpfen.Ich bin auch 18 konnte mich aber auch mit 16 schon benehmen genauso wie ich mich mit 14 schon vernünftig verhalten konnte.Ich habe genug 18+ leute gesehen die sich total daneben benommen haben , zudem seit wann interresiert es die leute ab wann ein Spiel ist ? Ich meine selbst wenn es ab 18 wäre würden es, wenn es  gut wird ,sich eine menge unter diesem Alter zulegen.
mfg Raknal


----------



## Nebelvater (2. November 2007)

1stens. Das spiel wird 100% ab 12 sein. Das einzige proplem für viele wird der PC sein, denn die voraussetzung en wird nicht jeder PC haben. 

2tens. Ja und? Wenn ihr 17-20 jährige auf der straße seht, die sich besaufen und jeden beschimpfen den sie sehen dann wisst ihr das sie sich natürlich besser benehmen? 

Wenn du ein spiel willst, das halbwegs normal ist, dann mach eins das ab 300 ist. Denn egal wie alt, es gibt überall welche die sich dumm benehmen. 

Und dann wieder die Helden die in ihren spamm in Orgrimmar/Stormwind schreiben "erst ab 18" 
Ich würde nie in so eine gilde wollen, da geh ich lieber zu leuten die was anderes im Kopf haben als perverse witze, andere runtermachen und Kinder beschimpfen. 

Das einzige was ich nicht so gut an Kinder die WoW spielen finde, ist das sie halt meistens schon um 9 oder 10 Schlafen gehn müssen, doch ist ja auch unsere schuld, wenn wir die raids am abend/nacht machen. 

Achja, das lustige an der sache ist, das ihr schon so oft mit Kindern 5er inis wart. Euch gut mit ihnen verstanden habt, sie vll sogar unter Friends geaddet habt. Doch hättet ihr gewusst das sie "Kiddies" waren, hättet ihr sie ganz anderes behandelt. 
Finde das nur noch dumm. 

Freue mich schon auf WAR und freue mich auf wenig 18 jährige die wie bei WoW über alles meckern.


----------



## KennyKiller (2. November 2007)

Mir ist die Begrenzung scheiss egal , da ich selber noch nicht mal 16 bin , GTA, CSS, HDRO und WOW zocke, ahja und wie ich finde habe ich in WoW eigentlich nur mit "unter 16jährigen" richtig Kontakt gehabt...


----------



## Sagardo (3. November 2007)

> Am besten einen IQ-Test beim Anmelden durchführen lassen



Also WENN, dann würde sich eher ein EQ-Test anbieten.
Denn Inteligenz ist kein Indikator für die Fähigkeit mit Menschen zusammen zu leben und angemessen auf andere zu reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Genies waren introvertiert und sehr unfreundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. November 2007)

Is doch wayne es könnt auch ab 18 sein heist nicht das jüngere nich drann kommen.
Ob es nun eine gute Community geben wird liegt einzig und allein am Hypefaktor wenn die Magazine & Leute sagen wow is besser ( wobei das eh Pve & net Pvp is) wird die community top, denn dann zockens nur die die das Game interessiert die Leute & die Welt! 
Und nicht nur dabei sein durch grpzwang usw.. wow is n super game aber die Community hats iwie versaut. Alle wollens spielen allen muss mans recht machen! einfach nur omfg

Daher mal schaun

mfg malarki


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. November 2007)

Eylo schrieb:


> Aber wenn WAR ab 16 bzw 18 wäre, würde das die zahl der unreifen Nervensägen, schon mal erheblich einschränken !



Ab 16 oder 18 würde vll sogar umgekehrt wirken, hast schonma cs gezockt?
Das is ab 18 bzw css sogar ab 16 und da laufen mehr "kiddis" bzw menschen die sich unerhört benehmen rum als auf einem ganzen WoW realm.

Das liegt am Hype, was toll ist wollen alle haben und darin auch toll sein.... Is doch überall so


----------



## ReGarde (3. November 2007)

Belaiar schrieb:


> Mir ist egal ab welchem Alter das spiel ist kan auch ab 6 Jahren sein hauptsache das miteinanderstimmt
> wie zb. in Herr der Ringe Online das spiel ist nit gut aber die Cummuniti ist Nummer 1
> 
> mfg Gurwar




Ja weil die ganzen Kiddys bei WoW sind -.-


----------



## Noltalgius (3. November 2007)

Also ich fänds gut wen das so ab 16 währ dan laufen da nich so viele Kiddis rum!!!


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (4. November 2007)

Ja, bin auch für 18! Denn wie jeder weiß wird man an seinem 18. Geburtstag vom Blitz der Weisheit, der Intelligenz und des Skills getroffen und jeder 18-Jährige weiß sich natürlich zu benehmen.

Es gibt Kinder (leute unter 18) die sich besser benehmen können wie Leute über 18


----------



## Xell9 (4. November 2007)

also soviel ich gehört haben soll , soll warhammer ab 16 sein. also wenn man z.b den trailer sieht wo der zwerg blut spukt und so glaube ich es auch. die entwickler wissen aber auch wenn ein 11 jähriges kind es haben will bekommt es das spiel auch.

von daher kann das mit den altersbeschrenkungen ja egal sein. aber wenns ab 16 ist weiß man schon es wird auf jeden fall gewaltägiger also wow und hdro.


----------



## fabian20 (5. November 2007)

Hi

Also ich würd ne Altersbegrenzung nicht einfach so abtun. Die ist nicht umsonst auf nem Spiel und hat auch seinen sinn. 

Der Grund für eine Altersbegrenzung ist nicht nur auf das Verhalten im Spiel zurückzuführen. Je nachdem in welchem Alter ein kind ist, befindet es sich auch in einem anderen Entwicklungsstadium. 
Das läuft nicht auf den ganzen "Kiddy" scheiss hinaus. 

Es ist doch so. Je jünger eine Person ist, desto mehr lernt sie, entdeckt sie und schafft sich ein bild von der welt. 
Zudem stellt sich die Frage:
Ab wieviel jahren kann eine Person soviel selbdiziplin entwickeln um zu erkennen wann genug ist? oder prioritäten setzen? Z.b Hausaufgaben oder spielen? Mal rausgehen oder spielen? Was mit seiner Familie machen  oder spielen? Schlafen oder spiele?

Sowas kann sich auf die Entwicklung von kindern oder jugendlichen auswirken. Ich hoffe, dass sich Mythic auch diesem Umstand bewusst ist und dementsprechend seine Altersbegrenzung setzt. 



viele grüße

fabi


----------



## Xell9 (5. November 2007)

@fabian20 

deine meinung kann ich auch nur zustimmen. aber du weißt ganz genau das jede firma geldgeil ist. deswegen wird es auch mythic egal sein ,ob ein 12 jähriges kind es zockt. hauptsachen die kohle kommt rein.
und ich wette mit dir ,das wenn man z.b blizzard oder andere große entwickler dazu fragen würde, werdem sie einfach sagen, das die eltern einfach besser aufpassen und grenzen setzen müssen.


----------



## fabian20 (5. November 2007)

Xell9 schrieb:


> @fabian20
> 
> deine meinung kann ich auch nur zustimmen. aber du weißt ganz genau das jede firma geldgeil ist. deswegen wird es auch mythic egal sein ,ob ein 12 jähriges kind es zockt. hauptsachen die kohle kommt rein.
> und ich wette mit dir ,das wenn man z.b blizzard oder andere große entwickler dazu fragen würde, werdem sie einfach sagen, das die eltern einfach besser aufpassen und grenzen setzen müssen.



Hi 

Stimmt da hast du recht. Die Unternehmen werden alle schuld von sich weisen. Aber so scheisse das auch sein mag..... was wahres ist ja auch dran. Eltern müssen darauf achten. Leider machen das viel zu wenige, was sich dann auch wieder indirekt in der community spiegelt


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Gamby (5. November 2007)

Es wurde ja schon ein paar mal geschrieben aber anscheinend muss man es ab und an mal wiederholen...
Die Altersbegrenzungen in Spielen ( zu denen WAR zählen wird ) ist hauptsächlich dazu da um jüngere Mitmenschen vor Gewaltätigen bzw. Pornographischen Inhalten zu schützen. Es bezieht sich keinesfalls auf das Verhalten eines Spielers da es sowol junge als auch ältere, nennen wir sie mal Chaoten, gibt. Also kommen wir zu dem Schluss, das Aussagen wie z.B "hoffentlich ab 18 da kommen keine kiddys" hier nicht hingehören sondern eher welche wie "hoffentlich ab 18 damits schön blutig wird".

Soweit von meiner Seite.


----------



## MikeMcFly (5. November 2007)

Ich hab mir nun nicht alles hier durchgelesen, das meisste nur überflogen.

Nur soviel Senf von mir:

Das WoW ab 12 eingestuft ist wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben. (mein Sohn ist 13 und ich erlaubs ihm nicht) Das Game hat eindeutig das Potenzial das man bei zu exesiven Genuss einenSchaden davon trägt.

WAR soll nun (so wurd mir berichtet) einen schlag blutiger werden und mehr auf PvP ausgelegt sein. Schön sagt meine Zockerseele. Aber wenn ich mir dann überleg wie haufenweise Kiddys über das Game herfallen, werd ichs mir wohl nicht kaufen.

Achso, der Begriff "Kiddys" bedeutet nicht das ich alles unter 18 in einen Topf schmeiße. Ich habe eine Menge WoW-Bekanntschaften die sich mit 12, 14, 15 oder 16 Jahren erwachsener benehmen können als so mancher ü30. Nur ist es leider so, das seit einigen Monaten eine regelrechte u18 Invasion zu spüren ist. Und darunter leider sehr viele, die gar keine Ahnung haben worum es in WoW überhaiupt geht, bzw wie man sich in einem MMORPG benehmen sollte. Und genau das ist es was WoW für Spieler wie mich, die seit der Beta dabei sind, jeden Tag etwas ungemütlicher macht.

btt: Sollte WAR ab 12 sein, werd ich´s mir net zulegen.


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> Das WoW ab 12 eingestuft ist wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben. (mein Sohn ist 13 und ich erlaubs ihm nicht) Das Game hat eindeutig das Potenzial das man bei zu exesiven Genuss einenSchaden davon trägt.



finde ich gut, deine Einstellung, aber Sie ist glaube ich nicht weit verbreitet.
Ich glaube eher das viele Eltern meinen so lange das Spiel nicht ab 18 ist, ist es schon ok.
Und genauso sehen es auch die meisten Geschäfte.Ich habe zumindest noch nicht gesehen, dass eine Verkäuferin für ein Spiel ab 16 einen Ausweis sehen möchte.
Da sie auch nicht extra makiert sind durch z.b. rote Hüllen achtet auch niemand darauf.

Ich glaube es wird eine natürliche Auslese geben, da man bei dem Spiel zusammenspielen muss um was zu erreichen, werden die nicht sozialen Spieler schnell die Lust verlieren und gehen.


----------



## AhLuuum (5. November 2007)

Ich wurde in der Tat letztens(naja was heisst letztens, als Two Worlds halt rauskam) beim Kauf von Two Worlds im Saturn nach dem Ausweis gefragt.


----------



## Sagardo (5. November 2007)

> Ich wurde in der Tat letztens(naja was heisst letztens, als Two Worlds halt rauskam) beim Kauf von Two Worlds im Saturn nach dem Ausweis gefragt.



Ist Two Worlds nicht ab 12 Jahren ? Wenn ja war die Verküferin aber sehr genau, respekt.


----------



## nickdaniel (5. November 2007)

Freut mich wieder wie Kinderfreundlich ihr seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "hoffentlich ab 18 damit Kiddys das Spiel nicht spielen" Was ist das eigentlich für ein Schwachsinn? Klar es gibt kleine Kinder die Rumflammen wenn sie ihr grünes Item nicht kriegen aber genauso gibt es assoziale Erwachsene Spieler wo man meinen könnte die wären 10 Jahre und vollkommen zugedröhnt.


----------



## fabian20 (5. November 2007)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> Freut mich wieder wie Kinderfreundlich ihr seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Les dir die Beiträge durch bevor du deinen Senf dazu abgibst. Es ging hier in den beiträgen nicht um das verhalten von jugendlichen im spiel. Es ging darum ab wann jugendliche solche spiele spielen dürften ohne das ihre Entwicklung und ihr natürlicher umgang mit ihrer umwelt nicht "gestört" wird. 

Solche standartsprüche von leuten die sich nicht die mühe machen ins thema einzusteigen nerven einfach. 

Das ist eigentlich ein ernstes thema. Ich würd wow auch keinem 12 jährigen erlauben. WOW hat enormes suchtpotenzial und wie kann sich ein kind entwickeln wenns nicht mehr vom pc loskommt (ganz krass ausgedrückt)? 

Auf die geiste reife (oder deren fehlen) von personen gewissen alters war momentan nicht die rede und alle haben auch versucht das  zu betonen. Dieser beitrag zeigt das du dich einfach nicht damit beschäftigt hast.


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## El Pistolero (6. November 2007)

genauso gibt es aber auch seehr viele studenten, die wegen wow ihr studium vernachlässigen, man kan sowas halt nioht immer verallgemeinern, aber im grunde weiß ich was du sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjalfdar (6. November 2007)

Hm aus den ganzen posts im Forum kristallisieren sich langsam 2 Unterpunkte heraus...

I Fsk 16/18 weil "alle" jüngeren Kiddies seien

Dieser Behauptung kann man zwar entgegenstellen, dass einige Kinder sich "erwachsener" verhalten als Erwachsene, jedoch wird das wohl die Minderheit sein. Ich persönlich habe jedoch, da man sich ja 'ne Gilde suchen kann wo (fast) nur Gleichgesinnte vertreten sind, keine/kaum Probleme mit Kiddies und wenn ich 'nen Char sehe der "Kackstift" oder ähnlich heißt kann ich nur müde lächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



II Das die düstere Atmosphäre von WAR leiden würde, wenn die Altersbeschränkung zu niedrig sei...

Diesem Punkt kann ich nur zustimmen. Ein großer Teil meiner Vorfreude war darauf begründet das WAR nicht in einer von dem Komerz so beschnittenen Blümchen Welt wie WoW spielt. In Warhammer herrscht der totale Krieg (bitte mich jetzt nicht in die Rechte Schublade schieben - danke) und so etwas wie Hühner Robotter eskortieren würde hier einfach nicht passen.
Leider verliert Mythic so doppelt Kunden. Einerseits viele Spieler unter 16/18 die Keine großen Freunde haben bzw. deren Eltern aufpassen was sie spielen. Außerdem würden auch wesentlich weniger Frauen WAR spielen. Warum? Schaut euch WoW an - hier gibt es einen größeren Frauenanteil als bei anderen Spielen weil der Gewalt nur in der Fixi und Foxi Variante dargestellt wird...

Die Lösung:
Hier sehe ich jedoch (punkt II betreffend) eine Lösung. Man könnte für WAR 2 Versionen (oder auch meinetwegen 3) herausbringen ähnlich wie für C&C Tiberium Wars. Die erste wäre Fsk 12 und die andere fsk 16, vllcht noch eine Fsk 18 freigegeben. Bei allen wäre das Gameplay gleich, sodaß alle auf gleichen Servern spielen könnten (oder auch nicht? dann wäre Punkt I gelöst - aber die FSK12 Server kriegen dann sicherlich nichts hin*Ironie*). Bei den höher eingestuften Versionen würde die Gewalt explizierter dargestellt werdenund die gesamte Atmosphäre wäre düsterer.
Wäre mal ne Top Idee Mythic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke fürs so lange durchalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg
   Bjalfdar


----------



## Xell9 (6. November 2007)

meinste nicht das dies mit den drei versionen zu viel arbeit ist. mythic hat jetzt schon probleme mit der zeit. aber die idee ist nicht schlecht. doch ich glaub eher das die entwickler wissen, wenn z.b ein spiel ab 18 rauskommt das auch 14jährige problemlos da dran kommen.

ich bin in einem Cod2 clan (für alle die Call of duty nicht kennen es ist ab 18) und ich hab erlebt wie 14 jährige ihren eigenen cod2 clan aufmachen. es ist einfach nervig wenn du gegen kiddis spielst und die in einem clanmatch immer nur schreiben omg , lucker , noob usw. und dann kommt einen die frage: wie kommen die überhaupt and dieses spiel ????

aus meinen erfahrungen habe ich gelernt das jeder wenn er will an spiele ab 18 kommen kann. die eltern bekommen dies auch meistens garnicht mit. Also wenn ich mal sehe was meine cousin so zocken dann kuck ich schon aus der wäsche. wenn ich dann mein onkel frage "meinste nicht das dies ein bischen zu brutal ist" dann zuckt der nur mit den achseln.

wenn kinder z.b computerverbot haben stehn die um 2 uhr morgens auf wenn die eltern pennen und fangen an zu zocken. (kriegen die eltern garnicht mit )

ich könnte noch einige solcher sachen erzählen aber was ich damit sagen will , kinder haben kein schamgefühl mehr. wenn ich früher was verbotenes gemacht habe , habe ich mir dreimal überlegt ob ich dies machen soll oder nicht . und wenn ich angemeckert wurde habe ich es bereut und nie wieder gemacht. aber meisten kinder heut zu tage ( sicher nicht alle ) kriegen ne standpauke , schalten die ohren auf durchzug, und machen weiter als ob nie etwas passiert ist, oder den eltern geht alles am ... vorbei.

dies wissen die entwickler sicher und deswegen bin ich fest davon überzeugt , das ihnen die altersbeschränkung die ihre spiele bekommen eigentlich egal ist


----------



## El Pistolero (6. November 2007)

Ich halte die Idee für nicht so gut, da ich finde, dass man sich auch mit anderen Altersgruppen auseinandersetzen sollte, auch wenn viele das nicht wollen.
In meiner Gilde waren Leute von 12-30+ und ich denke das war auch gut so, es waren eigentlich alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, natürlich hatten wir auch "Idioten" in der Gilde, aber solche Leute wurden einfach sehr schnell wieder gekickt, aber sowas hatte denke ich nix mit dem Alter zu tun. Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht kommt ja der eine oder andere von euch von FW und kennt Ravér 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber habe, als ich damals mit 14 Jahren angefangen habe mich sehr gefreut, eine gute Gilde gefunden zu haben, die mir sehr geduldig alles erklärt hat und auch wirklich sehr sehr hilfsbereit war und damals nicht gesagt wurde: "Was 15?!? wir wollen keine Kiddies!" Ich glaube das Wort gab es damals auch noch gar nicht.^^


----------



## Bjalfdar (6. November 2007)

@ El Pistolero
 naja ^^ wenn alle auf gleichen servern spielen setzt man sich mit allen außeinander - nur jeder sieht halt die Gewalt anders
beim einen Rollen Köpfe und es Spritzt Blut, beim anderen lösen sich die Leichen auf, wäre spielerisch ja kein Problem.
Aufwendig wäre das ganze schon; wobbei man nicht alles überarbeiten muss sondern "nur" nen paar Sachen ändern...

@Xell9 
Mythic interessierts nicht und die Fsk kann nichts dagegen machen das die Spiele ab 18 auch von Kindern gespielt werden...
Vor allem dürfen die Kinder diese Spiele sogar spielen - nur halt nicht kaufen
Das fsk Richtlinien ignoriert/weit ausgelegt werden is Gang und gebe aber da sich Kinder auch untereinander vor allem beim Umgang mit mordernen Medien extrem Unterscheiden is dies in einigen Fällen auch Angebracht

Diese Regeln sind meiner Meinung nach kein Grund WAR nicht ab 18 (was es eh nicht wird aber nur rein hypothetisch) zu machen da ich doch nicht auf Spielgenuß verzichten will nur weil irgendwelche blöden Elten versagen.

Mfg 
   Bjalfdar


----------



## El Pistolero (6. November 2007)

achso gut, dann hatte ich was falsch verstanden sry ^^


----------



## Scárfáce123 (6. November 2007)

Belaiar schrieb:


> Mir ist egal ab welchem Alter das spiel ist kan auch ab 6 Jahren sein hauptsache das miteinanderstimmt
> wie zb. in Herr der Ringe Online das spiel ist nit gut aber die Cummuniti ist Nummer 1
> 
> mfg Gurwar


DIE CUMMUNITI


----------



## Lilo07 (6. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> ... Gewaltätigen bzw. Pornographischen Inhalten zu schützen...




Ah okay, mit 12 Jahren vor "Gewaltätigen und Pornographischen Inhalten schützen".

Mit 12 Jahren hat man sicher schon sehr viel Gewalt erlebt und ist wahrscheinlich an so etwas schon gewöhnt 
und
Pornographische Inhalte: Da 70% aller Kinder  unter 16 denke ich mal Hip-Hop und Rap voll "cool" finden und sich die Videos von Bushido und Co. reinziehen hat man auch sowas schon erlebt, naja und Pornos sind ja net so abnormal böse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<lilo>


----------



## fabian20 (6. November 2007)

Hi

Ich hab doch nicht davon geredet wie sich spieler gewissen alters verhalten. Darum dreht sichs gar nicht. 
Ich rede von der Entwicklung von Jugendlichen. Nicht wie sie sich im spiel verhalten. 

was ich da erzähle ist nicht aus der luft gegriffen. Ich studiere Lehramt. Ich mach erziehungswissenschaften. Und da wird ellenlang darüber geredet welche sachverhalte man jugendlichen wann am besten näher bringt.

Ich beispielsweise von nem zehnjährigen z.b keine Lösung für ne aufgabe erwarten bei der extrem abstrahierendes denken erforderlich ist. Weil das halt eben bei zu jungen kindern auch einfach nicht so ausgeprägt ist. 

Jetzt können sich die ganzen Jugendlichen soviel aufregen wie sie wollen und es von sich abweisen. Fakt ist ein 30 jähriger ist in nem anderen entwicklungsstadium als ein jungedlicher der in der pubertät ist. 

Jetzt ist die Frage die ich stelle folgende. Ist es für die Entwicklung (sowohl psychologisch als auch physisch) eines 13 oder 14 jährigen jugendlichen wirklich gut , täglich mehrere stunden vor einem PC zu sitzen? Und womöglich noch spiele zu spielen in denen mord und totschlag stattfindet? 

Wie oft hab ich von 13 jährigen gehört. Das spiel ist scheisse da fließt gar kein blut. 

Sollte man da nicht als Eltern nicht darauf achten? Eventuell solche spiele  zu dem Alter verbeiten? Und sollte man nicht als Entwickler wenigstens soviel wert darauf legen, dass man ne ANGEMESSENE altersbeschränkung festlegt?



viele grüße

fabian


----------



## Sagardo (6. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab doch nicht davon geredet wie sich spieler gewissen alters verhalten. Darum dreht sichs gar nicht.
> Ich rede von der Entwicklung von Jugendlichen. Nicht wie sie sich im spiel verhalten.
> ...



Fabian ich gebe dir in allen Punkten recht und finde es auch richtig, dass du sowas genau hier ansprichst (Buffed.de als eine der größten Plattformen).
Dass sich die Hersteller langsam Gedanken machen sollten und das gemeinsam ist wohl ausser Frage, da ich denke ein paar Ämter/Organisationen werden nichtmehr lange still halten und dann gibt es wiedermal die gute "Hammermethode".


Aber es ist mit einer reinen Altersfreigabe leider nicht getan.Vielleicht sollten die Hersteller den näheren Kontakt zu den Eltern suchen.Denn selbst so gute Sachen wie die Elterlichen Freigaben von WOW bringen natürlich nur etwas, wenn sie auch ein Elternteil kennt.
Es könnte z.b. ein Flyer beigelegt werden wo eine Kostenfreie Infonummer draufsteht, die über solche Möglichkeiten informiert.
Natürlich wäre es am Besten, wenn diese Plätze dann mit Leuten besetzt werden, die auch eine fundierte soz. Ausbildung haben.Damit nicht solche Standartsätze wie "Hallo ich bin Telefonmaster Gwydion, haben sie villeicht eine Sekunde Zeit um ihren Anruf zu besprechen?" rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man könnte dann vielleicht sogar umgekehrt mit den Eltern reden, wenn sich die Tickets ihres Kindes häufen *zwinker*.
Diese Nummer könnte dann mit dem Hinweis auf das Suchtpotential des Spieles bei jeder Werbung angezeigt werden, wie bei den Zigarretten, wobei Das wohl eher eine Lösung aus der Abteilung Regierung wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer jetzt hier lauthals schreit "wer soll das denn Bezahlen?" dem muss ich sagen, dass ich diese Kosten klar bei den Spielefirmen sehe, da auch sie das "Problem" verursachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjalfdar (6. November 2007)

Also erstmal gehts hier immer noch um Warhammer ^^aber wenn ihr euch so über Jugendschutz auslassen wollt:

Den Entwicklern ist das erstmal total egal wer, wie lange oder wie oft man ihr Spiel spielt. Hauptsache sie verdienen etwas - Kapitalismus.

Staatlich eingreifen in diesem Falle halte ich für genauso lächerlich wie alle anderen Fsk Richtlinien eben weil jedes Kind anders ist und sich in seiner Wahrnehmung EXTREM von anderen unterscheidet...

Ich bin jetzt 18, habe aber früher genauso mit 14 counterstrike etc. auf Lans gespielt oder auch mal mit 8 Aoe I (fsk12). Trotzdem bin ich KEIN psychischer Krüppel, gut integriert und mache dieses Jahr mein Abitur, wie viele andere meiner Bekannten mit ähnlicher Erziehung.
Als Gegenbeispiel könnte ich hier z.B. einen Jungen von bekannten nennen der selten fern sieht und mit 8 von ner Bejamin Blümchen Folge mit nem Gespenst Alpträume bekommen hat (ist echt so passiert).

Deshalb wäre ich für Aufklärung von Eltern da die Aktuellen Richtlinien nicht wirklich greifen und in vielen(den meisten) Fällen einfach unsinnig sind...
Solche staatlichen Eingriffe sind genauso wie die Indizierung von Medien (nicht nur von Computerspielen) ein Eingriff in die persönliche Freiheit und sollten meiner Meinung nach durch freiwillige Selbstkontrolle und ausgeweitete Aufklärung in Schulen ersetzt werden. Jeder Erwachsene Deutschte(eigentlich jeder aufgeklärte Mensch) sollte entscheiden können wieviel Gewalt, Schimpfwörter, Pornographie etc. für sich und/oder seine Kinder gut ist.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Aber Grundsätzlich gings hier noch um die Altersbegrenzung von WAR ^^
Wenn War ein wie WoW (was mir langsam zum Hals raus hängt) ein Blümchen-Metzelspiel mit Rosa Schleife ab 12 wird fände ich dies sehr Schade... ganz davon abgesehen das es der Warhammer Welt die in absolutem Krieg (wie der Name schon sagt), Brutalität und Chaos untergeht nicht im geringsten gerecht werden würde...
Selbst die Seite der Ordnung ist sadistischer und bösartiger eingestellt als die niederträchtigsten WoW Fraktionen...

Mfg
       Bjalfdar


----------



## fabian20 (7. November 2007)

hi


@Bjalfdar: 



> Den Entwicklern ist das erstmal total egal wer, wie lange oder wie oft man ihr Spiel spielt. Hauptsache sie verdienen etwas - Kapitalismus.



Was Unternehmen machen weiss ich selbst. Ich red darüber was sie machen sollten. Das sie auf mich nicht hören ist mir auch klar muss man aber nicht die ganze zeit betonen. Hierzu möchte ich aber auch einschmeißen ,dass wir hier in deutschland leben mit einem der umfangreichsten sozialsysteme der welt. Auch der sozialen marktwirtschaft. Sorry wenn ich von Jugendschutz rede.



> Ich bin jetzt 18, habe aber früher genauso mit 14 counterstrike etc. auf Lans gespielt oder auch mal mit 8 Aoe I (fsk12). Trotzdem bin ich KEIN psychischer Krüppel, gut integriert und mache dieses Jahr mein Abitur, wie viele andere meiner Bekannten mit ähnlicher Erziehung.
> Als Gegenbeispiel könnte ich hier z.B. einen Jungen von bekannten nennen der selten fern sieht und mit 8 von ner Bejamin Blümchen Folge mit nem Gespenst Alpträume bekommen hat (ist echt so passiert).



Ich sag nicht das man kindern komplett das spielen verbieten soll. Aber cs zum beispiel hätt ich dir mit 14 nicht erlaubt. Nur weil nicht jeder gleich amok läuft weil er mit 14 CS spielt, heisst das doch nicht , das man sich über das Thema Gedanken macht. 

Nochwas: Auch wenn du mit 14 jahren vielleicht ein vernünftiger und reifer kerl warst unterstell ich dir dass du in dem alter ne Entwicklung sowohl geistig als auch physisch durchgemacht hast. Ist ja bei jedem so. 
Und ich bin der meinung, das sich in dieser Phase gerade auch geistige entwicklungsprozesse vollziehen die man selber bewusst nicht so mitkriegt. Deswegen zieht für mich der spruch mit dem "Ich bin vernünftig, kein geistiger krüppel" einfach nicht.
Ich hab ja auch CS gespielt. Nur nicht mit 13 oder 14 sondern mit 16 oder 17. Bei mir waren welche in der Klasse die haben das schon mit 12 gedaddelt. 

Was du zur freien Selbstkontrolle gesagt hast. Das schließt sich ja nicht aus. Wenn dein Vater dir nen porno ausleihen will dann kann er ihn ja für dich ausleihen. Aber man sollte doch wenigstens sicherstellen das kann kinder von sich aus nicht in den laden gehen. Außerdem muss man den Eltern doch auch ne richtline geben wieviel gewalt in dem spiel jetzt gezeigt wird.

Es geht in dem beitrag um ne altersgrenze von war. Nicht ob das spiel zensiert wird. Über nix anderes rede ich. Und wenn das spiel wirklich ab 18 rauskommen sollte, und irgendein Elternteil denkt, dass sein kind das spielen sollte, Dann kann der elternteil das ja kaufen gehen (für sein kind). 


Sorry vielleicht bin ich da ein bisschen konservativ. Aber ich hätt da was gegen wenn mein 13 jähriger sohn ein spiel spiel indem man polizisten die eier wegschießt.


----------



## Bjalfdar (7. November 2007)

hier gehen die Meinungen wohl etwas auseinander ^^ 
da einige Kinder Gewalt in dieser Zeit gut verarbeiten können und verstehen das man so etwas nicht auf andere Lebensbereiche übtragen kann/darf...

Als ich mit 14 meine eigenen Pc mit Internetanschluss bekommen hab, hab ich gespielt was ich wollte - wie wohl so viele andere auch weil die Eltern sich nicht um alles kümmern können und auch nicht wollen was der Nachwuchs da die ganze Zeit daddelt.
Klar entwickelt man sich in dieser Zeit, doch das "normale" Kind welches vllcht. schon mal Jurassic Park oder so gesehen hat sollte die meisten Gewaltdarstellenden Spiele vertragen... 

Ich stimme nicht mit dir überein das das Problem Spiele sind wo Polizisten die Eier wegeschoßen werden, sondern eher die Art in welcher die Gewalt dargestellt wird. Wenn das Spiel von Grund auf so aufgezogen ist das es für das Kind nicht möglich ist sich mit dem Protagonisten zu identifizieren bzw. die Gewalt einfach so surreal ist wie das Abschießen von Hoden, wird ein aufgeklärtes Kind kaum/gar nicht beeinflusst(das Problem stellen hier labile Kinder da, darum müssen sich aber die Eltern kümmern und nicht die Allgemeinheit).

Sadistische und Grausame Spiel wie z.B. Manhunt, wo es am Ende eines Levels noch "style points" für möglichst grausame Morde gibt sind dagegen   
meiner Meinung nach viel schädlicher (kastration durch eine Pistole ist zwar sadistisch, erfüllt aber einfach ein Klischee das die Aktion ins lächerliche zieht und dem Kind weniger Spielraum gibt sich darauf einzulassen) als spiele wo gewalt anders dargestellt wird.
Edit: Die style Points höhren sich vllcht. so ähnlich lächerlich an wie die Hoden sache, sind aber Aufgrund der restlichen aufmachung vom Spiel nicht

Als Pazifist könnte man jetzt zwar argumentieren warum man solche Spiele  
wie Manhunt (sry das ich auf diesem Beispiel so rumreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) überhaupt entwichkelt, aber ich selber als Pazifist der im echten Leben zwar schon einstecken musste aber nie selber ausgeteilt hat und  mir trotzdem solche Spiele hin und wieder zur Unterhaltung antue.

Fazit:
Klar soll es eine Richtlinie geben die Kinder verbietet bzw. Eltern die Entscheidungen erleichtert.  Hier sollte aber wesentlich sensibler die Art 
der Darstellung und die Wirkung auf Kinder beurteilt werden und nicht auf den Gewaltanteil... vor allem die ab 16/ ab 18 Einstufung ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos da man zwar von solchen Filmen Alpträume oder ähnliches bekommen kann, man mit 16 aber nicht mehr so entwickelt das die Filme langfristig Schaden. 

Ps: Habe selber mit 16 "the Ring" gesehen (fks16) und habe wochenlang jedes mal nachts auf den ausgeschalteten Fernseher gestarrt wenn ich durchs wohnzimmer gegangen bin. Das ist zwar vllcht. nicht angenehm aber daran war ich selber Schuld und verändert einen Menschen mit 16 Jahren nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
  Bjalfdar


----------



## Harlok (7. November 2007)

hier im internet is des Alter eh total egal ich wette mindestens 90% von den "kak kiddis" spamer sind selber nit mal volljährig und selbst wenn WAR ab 18 is wirds trotzdem nit weniger miderjährige geben. Was sie auch daran hindern was sie nicht einfach umgehen können? es zoggt doch scho fast jeder mit 14+ CS usw..

und an alle unter 18 sind: wenn irgend so nen nap meint er muss einen auf altersbeschänkung machen einfach nen bissel älter ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkKiri (13. Januar 2008)

ist doch egal ab wie viel jahre das ist! was denkt ihr, wer diese plaketten macht? etwa die WAR entwickler um mehr geld zu verdienen? NEIN! es macht die USK, welche bei jedem tröpfelchen blut rumheult, das deutschland zu einem amok-land wird. ja, ich ahbe es selber oft mit kiddys zu tun, aber kiddy beudetert nicht jung, sondern geistig dumm. ich bin 14 und treffe oft auf leute die einfach beleidigen und nicht mal daran denken das es sowas wie gm's gibt.sagen wir, war wird ab 18. was amche ich dann zum beispiel? entweder kaufe ich es selber, weil die bei saturn selten guggn^^ oder ich sage meiner mutter welches spiel ich gerne möchte und sie kauft es mir. was ist wenn war, in deutschland indiziert wird? ganz einfach, ich hole es aus ebay, oder aus amazon. aber es wird ab 12 wie wir wissen. glaubt ihr dann läuft der 12 jährige hin und sagt: juhu, ein gutes spiel, was die ach so intellegente usk für men alter gekkenzeichnet hat!
in der ukraine (mein heimatland) gibt es sowas we USK nichtmal.
PS.: ich bn ein USK-Hasser, weil die, die idee "killerspiele" (darunter: wow,war und alles wo man einfach so tötet) zu verbieten unterstützen.


----------



## Pente (13. Januar 2008)

DarkKiri schrieb:


> ist doch egal ab wie viel jahre das ist! was denkt ihr, wer diese plaketten macht? etwa die WAR entwickler um mehr geld zu verdienen? NEIN! es macht die USK, welche bei jedem tröpfelchen blut rumheult, das deutschland zu einem amok-land wird. ja, ich ahbe es selber oft mit kiddys zu tun, aber kiddy beudetert nicht jung, sondern geistig dumm. ich bin 14 und treffe oft auf leute die einfach beleidigen und nicht mal daran denken das es sowas wie gm's gibt.sagen wir, war wird ab 18. was amche ich dann zum beispiel? entweder kaufe ich es selber, weil die bei saturn selten guggn^^ oder ich sage meiner mutter welches spiel ich gerne möchte und sie kauft es mir. was ist wenn war, in deutschland indiziert wird? ganz einfach, ich hole es aus ebay, oder aus amazon. aber es wird ab 12 wie wir wissen. glaubt ihr dann läuft der 12 jährige hin und sagt: juhu, ein gutes spiel, was die ach so intellegente usk für men alter gekkenzeichnet hat!
> in der ukraine (mein heimatland) gibt es sowas we USK nichtmal.
> PS.: ich bn ein USK-Hasser, weil die, die idee "killerspiele" (darunter: wow,war und alles wo man einfach so tötet) zu verbieten unterstützen.



So sieht's halt aus. Auf die Entscheidung der USK hat keiner Einfluss, aber keine Angst das Spiel wird FSK 12 werden ... zumindest spricht zum aktuellen Entwicklungsstand nichts gegen ein FSK 12. Bei online Games kann man schon besser kontrollierne ob Spieler wirklich das erforderliche Alter besitzen. Bei Age of Conan wird es ja ebenfalls eine Altersprüfung geben die wohl nicht darin besteht, dass auf der Verpackung FSK 18 steht. Da man das Spiel monatlich zahlen muss lässt sich für die Hersteller leicht feststellen ob das erforderliche Alter erreicht ist. Klar kann man nun sagen "ja meine Eltern zahlen den Account eh" ... das kann gut sein, nur dann liegt die Verantwortung auch nicht mehr bei den Entwicklern sondern bei den Eltern die ihrem minderjährigem Kind Zugang zu diesem Spiel geben.

Das ist ja nicht nur bei Spielen so das ist auf viele Dinge im Leben projezierbar und derjenige der einem Minderjährigen einen Age of Conan Account bezahlt muss sich bewusst sein, dass er sich damit strafbar macht.

So zu FSK 12 von WAR zurück: seid froh, dass es (wahrscheinlich) FSK 12 bekommen wird. Das bedeutet letztendlich nur mehr Spieler und glaubt mir bei so einem Spielkonzept ist man auf eine breite Masse an Spielern angewiesen.


----------



## Terriom (13. Januar 2008)

Was das Bezahlen angeht, dafür gibt es Prepaid Karten, die kann mann sich ohne Mindestalter meines Wissens so sicher kaufen/kaufen lassen wie die Zigaretten am Zigaretten Automaten.

Mann macht sich zwar strafbar, aber um WoW zu spielen musste mann auch "Ich bin 18/ oder älter" bestätigen und es gab sicherlich genügend Minderjährige die das nicht davon abgehalten hat ihren WoW Acc zu erstellen. (Mich z.B.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich bezweifel auch das Blizzard oder eine andere Firma sich große Mühen macht solche Daten zu überprüfen, schließlich sind es ja ihre Kunden die sie da vergraulen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (13. Januar 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Also an die "WAR wird ab 12, weil Mythics mehr Spieler haben will"-Leute:
> Mythics entscheidet nicht, ab wieviel Jahren das Spiel wird, sondern die USK.
> ...




im endeffekt jedoch shcon weil sie das Spiel von der Grafik wie auch der story an Usk 12 anpasst.


----------



## Eisfieber (13. Januar 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Ich würde mir FSK 18 wünschen weil :
> 
> - Es mir gegen den Strich geht um 22/23 Uhr die Supporter zu verlieren "weil Mama Stress macht" und das am besten mitten in der Instanz.
> 
> ...




Das träfe auch auf Fsk 16 zu


----------



## Rungor (13. Januar 2008)

hmm.. eigentlich ist diese diskussion unötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  z.B ist WoW ab 12 und trotzdem spielen es jüngere auch da sie dann einfach beginnen ihren großen/große bruder/schwester zu nerven und der/sie sagt dann einfach "da spiel es, und gib ruhe"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (13. Januar 2008)

Also die letzten Warhammer-Spiele (Mark of Chaos/Dawn of War) waren beide ab 16.
Allerdings merkt man schon wenn man die Intros von MoC und WAR vergleicht, dass sich das MMORPG wohl in eine andere Altersgruppe einreihen wird.

Hat EA-Mythic sich nicht einmal in einem der ersten Grabbags dazu geäussert? Da stand glaub ich so etwas wie "Wir machen das Spiel ab 12, aber man braucht trotzdem nicht befürchten, dass es nicht düster wird."


Edit:

Ahja, habs gefunden. Grabbag #1 / #2



> #1
> 
> Q: What will the game be rated?
> 
> ...




Also für ein 18er Rating müsstet ihr schon AoC spielen ^^ 
Bei AoC ist das auch gerechtfertigt (Fatalities im Stil von MK3 etc). Ich kenne den Warhammer-Hintergrund, habe aber bisher in WAR noch nix gesehen was eine USK18 rechtfertigen würde.
Wird maximal ein 16er, allerdings hab ich davon auch noch nix gesehen (bei DoW warens ja auch blutige Finisher die ihm den 16er eingebracht haben)...


Edit2:

Also bei der PEGI-Version kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass es eine 12er Einstufung kriegt.
Hab grade nachgeschaut: Bei dem Prüfverfahren haben Crysis und S.T.A.L.K.E.R. auch nen 16er bekommen und da ist WAR dann ja wohl doch kein Vergleich mehr, wenn man auf ein Teen-Rating abziehlt.

Hmmm....wenn man bei Google "PEGI 18+" eingibt und auf die dritte Seite geht, steht ganz oben beim 18er Register gleich mal Conan ^^


----------



## lukss (14. September 2008)

Jonar schrieb:


> ich finde wird bei uns ab 16 sein. in Amerika ab 13 weil es die Gewalt fördert und die Amerikaner sowas tolerieren.
> 
> z. B. gibt es 14 Jährige Counterstrike pros.
> 
> Eine Überlegung wert oder???


die dürfen aber nicht in der esl spielen also bringt es für die nichts


----------



## Dilan (14. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Bei Age of Conan wird es ja ebenfalls eine Altersprüfung geben die wohl nicht darin besteht, dass auf der Verpackung FSK 18 steht.




Ist korrekt, ich hab mir AoC damals per Amazon bestellt, und musste bei der Scharfen Post Botin von neben an meinen Perso gegen Checken lassen um das Paket überhaupt in die Hand zu bekommen.

Solche Kontrollen sind OK und auch wichtig wie ich finde.

Zur USK.

Die USK stuft spiele ein um eben gewisse dinge von noch nicht " weit genug entwickelten Personen" fern zu halten. Dies hat auch, in den meißten fällen, seinen guten Grund. 

Als volljähriger allerdings finde ich die indizierung von Spielen eine Frechheit. Dabei geht es noch nicht einmal darum zu viel Gewalt what ever weg zu halten. Sondern schlicht darum das ich als Erwachsener selbst entscheiden will und kann was ich Spiele, sehe und höre. Das verbieten gewisser Medien, egal welcher, beschneidet hier mein recht auf freie Gestaltung.

Klar ist Natürlich das USK lvl bzw indizierungen sein müssen um minderjährige davon fern zu halten. Würde man allerdings die USK Rechtlich bindend machen, und diese Kontrollieren sogar soweit gehen und Eltern dafür haftbar machen wenn sie zulassen das ihr Nachwuchs dagegen verstösst wäre der Industrie sowie dem Verbraucher wesentlich mehr geholfen.

Aktuell ist die USK scheinheiliger Müll der Absolut Garnichts bewirkt, solange Kontrollen und sperren diese zu umgehen nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Madir (14. September 2008)

Ich bin für Ü30 Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fobu (14. September 2008)

Grüße,

das ist immer so ne Sache mit MMORPG's. Ich selbst bin auch Ü30 (wie einige meiner Vorredner). Soweit ich mich an die letzten Statistiken erinnern kann (weiss nicht mehr wo und kann auch keine Quelle liefern, deshalb müsst ihr mir das nicht glauben) ist der durchschnittliche MMORPG Spieler 29 Jahre alt. 

Das Problem bei der ganzen MMORPG Geschichte sind meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die eigentlichen gelieferten Inhalte, sondern der Anteil, den eben die Spieler liefern. Ein mmoRPg ist und bleibt eben ein Rollenspiel in dem Spieler Rollen in einem vorgegebenen Szenario spielen. Bei WAR ist das nun mal hauptsächlich der Kampf zwischen Ordnung und Chaos. Wenn also nun der sadistische Dunkelelf (der Kollege weiter oben) nach erfolgreichem Gemetzel über das Schlachtelf schländert und sich mit den dahingerafften Hochelfen... ähm... beschäftigt, dann ist das nun mal (wenn er es denn so haben will) Teil seines Rollenspiels und auch ein durchaus vorstellbarer Teil der gegebebenen Welt. Wenn er aber weiss, dass gerade 12 Jährige vorm Rechner sitzen, wird er das *hoffentlich* nicht tun. Die Eltern der 12 Jährigen hoffen das sicherlich auch. Passieren kann es aber trotzdem...

Der Krieg zwischen Ordnung und Chaos ist nun mal kein Kindergeburtstag. Wenn Spielern dann in einem Rollenspiel die Möglichkeit genommen wird eine Rolle zu spielen, dann finde ich das Schade. Es ist dabei egal, ob man das oben angesprochene Verhalten jetzt gut findet oder krank, aber Volljährige können nun mal (vom Gesetzt her) mit solchen Situationen in Medien konfrontiert werden, ob sie jetzt reif dafür sind, oder nicht. spielt dabei keine Rolle...

Vielleicht konnte man dabei raushören, dass ich generell bei MMORPG's (in einem Gewissen "Setting") für eine Altersbeschränkung von 18 Jahren wäre, eben wegen der von Spielern generierten Inhalte. Ich halte rein gar nichts von einer kindgerechten Plünderung einer Hochelfen Siedlung durch eine Horde wildgewordener Orks, aber als "verantwortungsbewusster Erwachsener" *hust* muss man dann ja auf so was achten, da es ja die eigenen Kinder sein könnten...  Und außerdem will man ja den Nachwuchs nicht von so einem Spass ausschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Altersbeschränkung von WAR kann ich leider keine konkrete Aussage machen. Ich denke aber ab 16. 
12 wäre glaube ich etwas zu optimistisch (egal was da auf der GC war, ich weiss auch nicht wer da was, wie und in welchem Umfang für wen bewertet hat, aber die USK, ERSP, XYZ... durchläuft ja einen festgelegten Prozess der sich von der auf der GC garantiert unterscheidet).  Das Szenario in WoW beschreibt ja immerhin ein mehr oder weniger offiziellen Waffenstillstand zweier Fraktionen, wobei weder die einen, noch die anderen gut oder böse sind. bei WAR sieht das irgendwie anders aus... Im Startdorf des Imperiums greifen direkt genmutierte Chaosbarbaren an und du musst Zivislisten aus brennenden Häusern retten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da der 60-jährige Herr Meier von der USK sagt: "Süß, dass stell ich mir in mein Regal neben den neuen Titel 'Wendy, vom Ponnyhof'."   

Klar gibt es auch 12 oder 13 Jährige die durchaus "reif" genug für USK 16 Titel wären, aber das können dann ja immernoch die Eltern entscheiden. Der Gesetzgeber sieht ja nur eine verpflichtende Richtline für den Verkauf vor.

Gruß,
fobu


----------



## Hispace (14. September 2008)

ich bin 14.. hab mal css gezockt und ich fands kacke.. einfach nur sinnlos =) ich hab fast jeden tag training und bin froh wenn ich mit dann ma an bf2 auslassen kann falls ich sauer bin.. das heißt aber nicht dass ich jetz amok laufe nur weil ich das spiele.. es gibt bestimmt 13 jährige die sich benehmen wie 18 jährige oder ältere.. oda 18 jährige die sich wie 10 benehmen... ich glaube WAR ist einfach nur ab 12 weils für 16 jahre zu unbrutal ist.. und für 18 schon garnicht..


----------

